# Bout done



## Hydrobell (Jun 6, 2022)

my pictures suck they do this girl no justice. My favorite grow thus far..


----------



## boo (Jun 6, 2022)

look very nice, what is it and how long have you run her...


----------



## Hydrobell (Jun 6, 2022)

Hindu kush. Last 2 weeks of flower


----------



## Hydrobell (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Hydrobell (Jun 6, 2022)

I love this strain.. can't wait to try it.. the smell is AMAZING!!!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 6, 2022)

Very nice. You’re down to the fun part now. I’ll bet it smells amazing too


----------



## pute (Jun 6, 2022)

Sweet


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 6, 2022)

Don't forget to pick your best bud pic and enter the Bud of the Month contest. Ya get braggin' rights for the rest of the year.
Nice looking ladies ya got there.




__





						June 2022 BPOTM Entries Thread
					

June 2022 Bud Picture of the Month contest has started!  It's time to get those pictures entered for the June 2022 BPOTM contest. Please encourage your friends and new members to enter this month! This contest is ALWAYS more fun with more participants!   There are some rules: 1) One entry per...




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## gmo (Jun 6, 2022)

Damn.  @Hippie420 doing my BPOTM plug.  I appreciate it, brotha!

@Hydrobell looking mighty fine!  Keep it up, and keep it green!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 6, 2022)

Looking delicious


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 6, 2022)

Hydrobell said:


> View attachment 299407
> I love this strain.. can't wait to try it.. the smell is AMAZING!!!






good looking plant and yeah , looks like you are gonna wait about two weeks so I won’t mention it

amazing as in skunky , fruity , solvent?


----------



## Hydrobell (Jun 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good looking plant and yeah , looks like you are gonna wait about two weeks so I won’t mention it
> 
> amazing as in skunky , fruity , solvent?


Fruity, sweet,


----------



## Hydrobell (Jun 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Don't forget to pick your best bud pic and enter the Bud of the Month contest. Ya get braggin' rights for the rest of the year.
> Nice looking ladies ya got there.
> 
> 
> ...


Best pic? They all look good to me lol. Actually, what are you looking for in a good pic.. as in what do you judge them on?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2022)

Members judge the Bud pic of the month by voting for the pic they like the most.
It's a lot of fun for the members. You get a badge by your Avatar for a yr.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 7, 2022)

Hydrobell said:


> Best pic? They all look good to me lol. Actually, what are you looking for in a good pic.. as in what do you judge them on?


I look for how great they smell. If you can get that smell in the pic you got my vote.  you are right tho, they are all some good looking plant pics


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 7, 2022)

Hydrobell said:


> Best pic? They all look good to me lol. Actually, what are you looking for in a good pic.. as in what do you judge them on?




fancy cameras , lots of colors , California trim

no one is gonna win by posting any old school photos  but hey , this is the future , right?


----------

